

A New Service Will Help You Wrest Your Online Identity From Google - michielbdejong
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/indie-hosters/

======
michielbdejong
The sound of the crowd-funding video is maybe a bit hard to follow, here are
subtitles:
[http://www.amara.org/en/videos/pi9RH5s7A062/info/indiehoster...](http://www.amara.org/en/videos/pi9RH5s7A062/info/indiehosters-
crowdfunding-campaign/)

------
ecspike
Sounds a bit like Mozilla Persona.

~~~
michielbdejong
Yes, as IndieHosters, we plan to give every user (among other things) a
Mozilla Persona identity out of the box.
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.identity/rPIm7Gx...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/mozilla.dev.identity/rPIm7GxOeNU/McgHFsC1lkAJ)

